# ASA Camaro



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm kind of a Dick Trickle fan being also from Wisconsin. Got several cars made up of his over the years but as I get older and with all the stuff available now the quality has been going up. So I thought I'd share this with you fellow customizer guys. Still a little work to do, add the windshield and some detailing.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great detailing to a drop dead body!
Is there a Bob Senneker version in the closet?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome PBR sticker


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Talk about nailing it - 

All hail Dick Trickle :thumbsup:

I'll have to snap a pic of the picture he autographed for me when I was a wee lad.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking! Where did the body come from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

It's one of mine.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great work!love the flared fronts!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. Please post some pics when finished!


----------

